# Indicater holder for the mill



## 8ntsane (Sep 21, 2012)

Last night I had to indicate a large diameter piece on the mill table. The piece was large enough that I couldnt use my co-axe indicater. 
I was getting a bit ****** chasing the indicater around with a mirror, 
so I decided it was time to dig into the scrap bin, and make up a tool
that would do away with the damn mirror, and be able to cover a wide range. This will go from 3/8 inch to 12 inch OD. Took about a hour to whip it up.

Just a piece of 1 inch OD bar stock, machined to 3/4 OD to fit in a collet. A 3/8 hole drilled through the side of it, and a 1/4-20 in the bottom. The bar is just 3/8 OD with a split bushing welded on the end.










I do have one of those holders that clamps onto the quill, but hate all the floppy parts, so this fills the bill nicely.

It will allso take the standard 1 inch travel dial indicater if needed. What I wanted was to have the dial face pointing up, where I could see the dang thing without mirrors.


----------



## porter_jamie (Sep 21, 2012)

now i do like that. messing about trying to read the stupid clock behind the quill is not fun.


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 21, 2012)

Theres anpther tool to make, Thanks for posting that I've got to build one.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice idea, Paul. I like that. I rig up to have the face horizontal, but I don't believe I can sweep out to 12" with what I use. Not often, but could come in very handy.


----------



## bcall2043 (Sep 21, 2012)

Paul,

Geat looking tool and thanks, for the idea. I have added it to my needed tool list. You have also given me a good reason to buy an indicator like yours.:thinking:

Benny


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 21, 2012)

That's another one added to the project list. I like the use of the drill collar. Saves a few steps.


----------



## Mark Lossner (Oct 10, 2012)

I feel your pain regarding those "floppy-elbow" stupid centering "aids". There are some slick indicator holders in the catalog, but they are a bit expensive.

I finally found this on another hobby machinist sites: http://homemetalshopclub.org/projects/indhold/hldr1.html

I will start making mine this coming weekend! Yay, a decent project for a newbee at last!!

Mark


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the floppy thing also
thanks for the idea
steve


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice!  Very simple design and easy to copy )


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 11, 2012)

Easy to copy, and make.
Just annoyed me chasing the indicater around with the mirror. I think the final staw was when I bonked my head on the hand wheel for the quill down feed.:angry: :nuts:

I really should have made one a long time ago.:lmao:


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 13, 2012)

Mark, I also have a Zero-It type indicator as you have shown.
The one you have shown appears to have much better range than mine. Makes me think about changing those twin beams to longer ones, and I might use it more often. Mine has such a short range, I dont use it much.

Etard, It could be used for tramming, though I have another setup I use. It holds a starrett back plunger type indicator, so the dial is still face up. I also use my co-axe indicator on a 3/8 thick sheet of glass. It allows me to get a very wide sweep when tramming.

The rig I use with the back plunger indicator, has a bent rod.
That allows me to tram, but keep some distance between the spindle, and table. The indicator holder in this thread was made because the work piece was too tall to sweep with the co-axe. The holder is not for every job, but sure comes in handy on some jobs.


----------



## Mark Lossner (Oct 16, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> I also have a Zero-It type indicator as you have shown. The one you have shown appears to have much better range than mine. Makes me think about changing those twin beams to longer ones...


I did use longer rods than shown in the plans. I also just press-fitted the main rods into that central part rather than integrating the clamp. It is a good thing that I found a big hunk of scrap aluminum, because I've made some real Bozo screw-ups as I work on this thing. I will make a second one with pictures for posting once the first one gets made. This project has been very good for me, since one has to position holes accurately before the slides will work at all.

Like the featured design, the longer rail will allow using the indicator face-up. Goodness, that is such a wonderful idea!


----------



## 7HC (Oct 16, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Last night I had to indicate a large diameter piece on the mill table. The piece was large enough that I couldnt use my co-axe indicater.
> I was getting a bit ****** chasing the indicater around with a mirror,
> so I decided it was time to dig into the scrap bin, and make up a tool
> that would do away with the damn mirror, and be able to cover a wide range. This will go from 3/8 inch to 12 inch OD. Took about a hour to whip it up.
> ...



So simple, I like simple, and simple usually usually means less room for error.


M


----------



## jack3140 (Oct 16, 2012)

i liked it  so i made one today  thanks


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

Another project for the todo list!


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 26, 2012)

jack3140 said:


> i liked it so i made one today thanks



Thats why I post pics, hoping it gives some of you guys ideas to make tools that make our lives easyer.
)


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 13, 2012)

I just discovered this thread, which is interesting because I made a similar holder just a few weeks ago. I have lots of various snugs and 3/8" drill rod, so mine's just a holder for a 1/2", 5/8" or 3/4" collet.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 14, 2012)

Harvey, That is a slick design you come up with, I like that.:thumbzup: I just might shamelessly copy that idea  :biggrin:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 14, 2012)

Me too! I like that one.


----------

